# Paphiopedilum Bellatulum suppprt for flower



## Hyun007 (Apr 25, 2016)

I saw that some seller just put a big chunk of cotton wool below the flower to support it. Is there any other way to do it or we can leave it without any support???


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 25, 2016)

You can stake it up with a stick as commonly practiced, or leave it naturally hang.


----------



## Hyun007 (Apr 25, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> You can stake it up with a stick as commonly practiced, or leave it naturally hang.



Because the stalk is so short, i am worry of doing harm to it.


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2016)

I've only seen this done when plants are shipping with the spike growing.


----------

